# Whats Up



## digitaltec (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey, My name is Chris and I currently live in Winter Park, FL. Im going to Full Sail for Show Production & Touring. Have been working with live sound & lighting for 6 years. Great to be apart of the board.


----------



## ship (Oct 11, 2003)

I hear good and bad things about Full Sail. What is it like for you? I have a graduate from it working in our Leko Land now and he thinks he learned a good amount on moving lights and boards but not enough on the practicle wiring or design. When it comes to repairing Lekos, it's not what he is trained well for, much less they never got into the differences between a fillister head and round head screw, much less grade 8 and grade 2 bolts. Stuff like folding over the 16 ga wires to better fit inside a 12GA stage pin ferrule just is not tought. Is this the case, or is your education more balanced and in depth as I would hope for a entertainment tech trade school?

If he needs to program a moving light or fix a data cable, he is all over it. Unfortunately, he does not get to do that much because wisely or stupidly, when not out on shows as more or less just one of the crew, he is in Leko land learning that area. Design he says he mised out on a lot also. So from at least this person, I became concerned that you are learning a lot of high tech, but are missing out on the basics of design and wiring. Any thoughts, was this person asleep in class? Does it qualify you to use WisiWig and VectorWorks, or should you still go to school for them - assuming you are at least getting really good with and don't need to go to Hog school.

For me at least, Full Sail is of a lot of interest in recommending it as an alternative to college. What's it like for you? Would you recommend the school, and for what type of person's career goals? Good in addition to a college theater major, instead of it given an entertainment career, or a waste of time? Is it full time as if a college campus with dorms, or more like a trade school or junior college. Are you full time going to light and sound classes or what's it like? Very interesting school. Don't think there are any others like it.


----------



## ship (Oct 11, 2003)

By the way, I don't think I have ever read a review of the place, much less there are no other representives of this type of schooling on the forum so you have a very useful voice here. Are you "entertainment" and theater, or just entertainment based in interest? Does it work well as a training school for theater also? Lots of answers to this different school you have - very interesting to meet someone else from there. Why did you pick there verses say the college in Sarisota? Where do you want to end up as a career? Programmer/designer, entertainment tech person, or theater tech person? More sound than lights or both?


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 11, 2003)

digitaltec said:


> Hey, My name is Chris and I currently live in Winter Park, FL. Im going to Full Sail for Show Production & Touring. Have been working with live sound & lighting for 6 years. Great to be apart of the board.



Howdy...welcome aboard. Our admin is Dave--he'll be along I'm sure to welcome you too. Please feel free to jump in and participate or ask any questions you have on nearly any subject--sound, lights, theater, FX, production work etc. You'll find a variety of members on here from students as yourself to working experienced professionals in many fields of production out in the real world, so you should be able to get a good base of input, ideas and expereinces to almost any discussion. Key thing being is this is a website to help you learn and for you to freely ask questions no matter what your level of experience--and get real straightforward honest answers and input from a variety of people to help you out. Hope you enjoy the website and find it useful and tell all your friends...

Full Sail--know the place well (no comment) & know quite a few grads of it and I lived in Winter Park a while back myself--nice area.. Hope Dana and Gustavo are still doing well running the show-pro course.... 

-wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 11, 2003)

*Welcome aboard!*

Hey Chris!!

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! I am your admin, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the site!! We've got a lot of forums for every aspect of technical theater. 

Well, I hope you make this site a regular site you visit when you hop on the internet!! 

Welcome aboard!! (horrible pun, I know :wink

-dvsDave


----------



## digitaltec (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome. Full Sail, a school that you will not find anywhere else. The school is not designed to put you on broadway as a designer. We do learn about designing and our final written project is acually designing and entire production from the ground up. If you goal is to design shows right out of Full Sail then, I dont think Full Sail is the place for you. We are being trained on the most high tech equipment out there. They have equipment years before it even hits the market. For example the Martin Maxxyz, which is now on the market but they had it for well over a year before it was sold to the public. This school is going to teach you the in's and out's of then industry. Yes, its not going to touch alot on conventional equipment besides PAR's given that they are still an industry standard. 

I came to Full Sail right out of HS. Moved down here from Pittsburgh. What attracted me to the school flat out was the technology. There is not another school in the country that offers anything close to Full Sail that I found. Yes, the school is for profit. There are alot of negative rumors about Full Sail. I put them behind me. You dont go to Full Sail just to go. You go because you have dedicated your life to this. I want to end up on broadway, what I do before that I dont know. I would love to work on cruises and do concert tours, but Im just going to see what job offers I get in a few months. If anyone has any questions about Full Sail, please let me know. I gave you a general idea, but if you want me to go more in depth on anyting just ask. I also just realized that this site is for High School age tech. Working professionally, and being right out a HS, Im sure I can be alot of help explaining things on a teen level. I have tought lighting & sound to middle and high school aged students. Hope I can be of some value.


----------



## wemeck (Oct 24, 2003)

Welcome to club hope you enjoy your stay.

Looks like the Fullsail program is a two year community college type set-up. More of a vocational set-up, which is cool. If you want to go the bachelors route what schools honor Fullsails credits?


----------



## digitaltec (Nov 15, 2003)

wemech, 

Full Sail is nothing like a community college. It is ranked top in the country for it's 6 programs. The do offter bachlors degrees for anyone willing to say and extra 9 months. There is one school in Florida that also accepts all of Full Sail's credits, I just cant think of the name of it right now.


----------

